# perske router



## bcwoodywiz (May 29, 2011)

Hello as I am new to the form I would like to know some information on colletts for a perske router. I have just purchased a CNC table and have discovered that the colletts are worn and the routerbits are slipping . My local tool "specalist" doesn"t know where to get new ones. any sugestions?


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

SYOZ and EOC Collets and Nuts – DIN 6388 – Perske Style


----------



## bcwoodywiz (May 29, 2011)

Thankyou the information will be very usefull
Brian


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

bcwoodywiz said:


> Hello as I am new to the form I would like to know some information on colletts for a perske router. I have just purchased a CNC table and have discovered that the colletts are worn and the routerbits are slipping . My local tool "specalist" doesn"t know where to get new ones. any sugestions?


My Perske router spindle is a ER-16 Collet.


----------



## Abhishek123 (Jul 19, 2011)

*hi*

nice information in the link


----------

